# Rest In Peace...



## howie1221 (Jun 3, 2008)

for any artists we've lost.. this is for them 

RIP 2-Pac
RIP Biggie
RIP Stack Bundles
RIP Jam Master
RIP Big L
RIP Bloodshed
RIP Young Dave.. if i left someone you feel is important out, please feel free to add on.. thats why i did it


----------



## MatsuMist (Jun 3, 2008)

Easy-Z
Bob Marley
Brad Nowell


----------



## howie1221 (Jun 4, 2008)

RIP J.Dilla
RIP Sean Bell
RIP Sean Taylor


----------



## Yeah (Jun 4, 2008)

That whole Sean Bell case is completely fucked.

RIP Pimp C


----------



## TrialAndErrorMan (Jun 4, 2008)

*dimebag Darrel!*


----------



## ALX420 (Jun 4, 2008)

Rip michelle mandich
rip K.p.
rip grandpa.
rip dimebag
rip syd barret
rip qiLLer


----------



## howie1221 (Jun 4, 2008)

Yeah said:


> That whole Sean Bell case is completely fucked.
> 
> RIP Pimp C


 
your telling me!! how do you shoot someone 50 odd times and still get away with NOTHING.. just shows you that cops will always abuse their badges...


----------



## TrialAndErrorMan (Jun 4, 2008)

howie1221 said:


> your telling me!! how do you shoot someone 50 odd times and still get away with NOTHING.. just shows you that cops will always abuse their badges...



I know its just a movie..but it reminds me of Street Kings...loading up that guy with 1497813278412373245 rounds in the liquor store..simply put 75% of the cops have some form of corruption. Just watched that movie last nite..


----------



## howie1221 (Jun 4, 2008)

TrialAndErrorMan said:


> I know its just a movie..but it reminds me of Street Kings...loading up that guy with 1497813278412373245 rounds in the liquor store..simply put 75% of the cops have some form of corruption. Just watched that movie last nite..


thats creepy.. so did i !!! last night for the FIRST TIME!!! are you stalking me  but yeah RIP SEAN BELL... its too bad and yes all cops are corrupt to some extent!


----------



## TrialAndErrorMan (Jun 4, 2008)

howie1221 said:


> thats creepy.. so did i !!! last night for the FIRST TIME!!! are you stalking me  but yeah RIP SEAN BELL... its too bad and yes all cops are corrupt to some extent!


hahah wow that IS some creepy stuff....


----------



## howie1221 (Jun 4, 2008)

def is bro!!! but was a really good movie.. i watched it after i watched Iron Man.. but i dont know./. its like if your doing anything good, and you come from a shady background.. it will catch up with you and be your demise! too sad


----------



## TrialAndErrorMan (Jun 4, 2008)

howie1221 said:


> def is bro!!! but was a really good movie.. i watched it after i watched Iron Man.. but i dont know./. its like if your doing anything good, and you come from a shady background.. it will catch up with you and be your demise! too sad



YEP...I loved it...some people said its like a ripoff of "Training Day" but If you ask me, I think it was way better!


----------



## Crumbles (Jun 4, 2008)

this is a RIP thread..

WHAT THE FUCK NO RIPS FOR ODB

RIP TO THA OL DIRTY BASTARD


----------



## howie1221 (Jun 4, 2008)

true true.. and RIP my main man Ced from EPE. if youve never heard go peep maza out.. search myspace music for Maza !!! you wont regret it


----------



## TrialAndErrorMan (Jun 5, 2008)

Crumbles said:


> this is a RIP thread..
> 
> WHAT THE FUCK NO RIPS FOR ODB
> 
> RIP TO THA OL DIRTY BASTARD


holy crap how could anyone forget, your right..DIRT MCGURT BACK IN THE AIR No fat bitches im fuckin slim


----------



## howie1221 (Jun 5, 2008)

hahahahhaha my b for forgetting!!


----------



## Adamus P.R.I.M.E. (Jun 6, 2008)

R.I.P. - Camu Tao


----------



## Yeah (Jun 7, 2008)

RIP Mac Dre


----------



## TrialAndErrorMan (Jun 7, 2008)

Yeah said:


> RIP Mac Dre



woop woop nice carter 3 cover...RIP Lil Wayne's Pops


----------



## howie1221 (Jun 7, 2008)

Rip Ced!!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2008)

bradley nowell (sublime)


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2008)

proof..i dont know if anyone posted his gov. name cause i dont know it


----------



## howie1221 (Jun 11, 2008)

yeah well i can say your kind dumb for putting yourseld in clear view on your ava!! good luck with that!


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Jun 11, 2008)

TCB!


----------



## howie1221 (Jun 11, 2008)

Rip Ced!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 11, 2008)

howie1221 said:


> yeah well i can say your kind dumb for putting yourseld in clear view on your ava!! good luck with that!


dude i dont give a fuck


----------



## howie1221 (Jun 11, 2008)

its clear... lol


----------



## edux10 (Jun 11, 2008)

howie1221 said:


> its clear... lol


Are you scuurred


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 11, 2008)

whats wrong with that?


----------



## howie1221 (Jun 11, 2008)

no i am not scurred, but if i were to be growing a shit load of ladies i wouldnt want my face to be all over a forum that i doubt is secure!! just trying to look out for you buddy.. nothing else.. my bad!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 11, 2008)

thats not even me buuudy


----------



## howie1221 (Jun 11, 2008)

ok well then who is it> your boyfriend?? ps.. GO YANKEES BLOW OFF RED SOX!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 11, 2008)

yup..what place are the yankees in?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 11, 2008)

you probly dont even know cause all u yankee fans dont even watch baseball. you just think a yankee fitted looks cool. wannabee


----------



## howie1221 (Jun 11, 2008)

hahaha i can tell your 15 or younger... it doesnt mean shit til after the all star break, any real fan would know that of any team! you lame... and secondly i think its 27 Championships. and 37 AL Penants.. so blow that out your ARSE!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 11, 2008)

15??shit son i could be your dad..mater of fact i probly am. and where have the yankees been the last 10 years. im talking about today son


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 11, 2008)

rest in peace to your mom cause she choked on my cock


----------



## howie1221 (Jun 11, 2008)

its offical.. your 15 years young with no hair! its ok tho we were all there at times... i wont give you the leisure of responding to your lame attempt to make fun of my mother.. pitiful!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 11, 2008)

its offical..howie is a deush


----------



## howie1221 (Jun 11, 2008)

its douche buddy... learn how to spell!!


----------



## Yeah (Jun 11, 2008)

Cokeland A's.


----------



## howie1221 (Jun 12, 2008)

New York Yankees Baby!!!!!!!


----------

